# Sway Control and/or WDH



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I used the Equalizer Hitch when I first started towing. It is awesome.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

mine came pre-installed on our 2000 exiss, just the simple bar with chains going up to the trailer and cam over the hook on the trailer but it's a handy item


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not sure you really need an equalizer hitch with sway control for such a small trailer, but for anyone interested this is an excellent video tutorial on the subject.

https://www.etrailer.com/tv-best-we...campaign=etrailer&utm_content=170505-WeiD-edu

Watching the video makes me think goosenecks are a really good idea for big trailers.

In my dealings with etrailer I have had good service. I did the wiring on my truck for a brake controller, bumper to engine compartment and through the firewall, with a kit from etrailer. It was an ugly job that I don't wish to repeat, but their video instruction got me through it and everything works.


----------

